# "New CAF Policy Removes Promotion Barriers for Ill and Injured Members"



## The Bread Guy (27 Jan 2017)

From the Info-machine:


> Members of the Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) who have medical conditions and are up for potential promotion, no longer have to feel that they need to choose between the two. Ill and injured members can now be promoted while undergoing medical care.
> 
> In the past, ill and injured members may not have sought the care they needed, to avoid an impact on their career. With this positive shift, if a CAF member has a condition that is preventing them from achieving fitness or training promotion prerequisites, they can be promoted in an acting capacity with no time pressure for meeting these conditions. Once their medical treatment has been completed, a member can be fully promoted to their new position.
> 
> ...


From CANFORGEN 012/17 CMP 009/17 De-linking of Medical Condition from Promotion Criteria (also attached in case link doesn't work):


> CANFORGEN 012/17 CMP 009/17 181340Z JAN 17
> 
> *DE-LINKING OF MEDICAL CONDITION FROM PROMOTION CRITERIA*
> 
> ...


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (27 Jan 2017)

Boy that's about time, just 15 years too late.


----------



## Quirky (29 Jan 2017)

Eagle Eye View said:
			
		

> Boy that's about time, just 15 years too late.



So as I understand it you can now be promoted on TCAT? Just wondering why this is a good thing.


----------



## brihard (29 Jan 2017)

Quirky said:
			
		

> So as I understand it you can now be promoted on TCAT? Just wondering why this is a good thing.



Fair question that I can definitely field.

We have many soldiers who are dealing with the daily impact of undiagnosed mental health conditions- whether operational stres injuries, or other stuff that unpredictably hits people are pretty normal rates across society. Good members who are still able to do fine at work, but whose lives are slowly collapsing from the inside because they aren't getting treatment. Fear of career stagnation is a massive barrier to care in mental health matters.

Most mental health issues (Anxiety, depression, PTSD, etc) are very manageable with the right intervention and followup. You can function professionally with some of these mental health disorders, BUT you are unlikely to do so for long without accessing the proper care.

You take a solid Cpl who's back from his second tour and merit listed for his PLQ and appointment to MCpl. Then you tell him that if he comes forward to have his PTSD diagnosed, he'll go on TCat and won't be able to be promoted. Probably won't even go on PLQ. He's having a lot of rough days, but he's still getting by... For now. You think he's gonna come forward for treatment Not only face the stigma of being 'that guy' with a mental health disorder that most don't understand, BUT also losing the bump to jack and the quite predictable bump to Sgt some years farther? Hell no. So instead of accessing proper care that doesn't really impact his availability for work at all, instead he's gonna try to self-manage, and it will spiral downwards.

The new rules mean that as long as you can still do your job, your career can still continue to advance so long as you meet universality of service. There's no reason we as an institution cannot accommodate those who have modest MELs while on TCAT. A career is a marathon, not a sprint. If a guy needs to slow down for a year or two while being treated for depression, that doesn't need to be a career stopper. This will reduce instances of people who are CAPABLE of career advancement, but were arbitrarily not allowed to.

If I haven't explained any of this properly, let me know so I can help it to make more sense.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (29 Jan 2017)

Quirky said:
			
		

> So as I understand it you can now be promoted on TCAT? Just wondering why this is a good thing.



It'll be assessed on a case by case basis.

Some T/PCATs are for minor shit like a persistent skin condition that doesn't necessarily mean universality of service isn't met. One I heard was simply "Member shall take medication as prescribed by Physician." Why should something such as that, which has no barrier on a member to complete a career course or be promoted?

I agree with this change in policy, and I'm sure that those "milking" their CATs will be identified and prevented from progressing. However, regardless of how the promotion system works there will always be poor and toxic leaders.

Do I think that this change will increase the influx of poor and toxic leadership? No. 

If anything, this is going to encourage more members to seek medical care, because I'm sure we all know at least one person that has refused to seek care in order to not be held back for career courses and promotions. How is that encouraging members that we care for them and want them to seek care?

It's interesting that this policy change has come after that the article about a soldier's appeal about a rank reduction upon Med Release despite being in an A/L for 4 years came out.


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (29 Jan 2017)

Thank you Brihard, very good explanation.


----------



## Haggis (29 Jan 2017)

Many of my generation are the ones who were told, or decided to "suck it up", or "walk it off" or "ice it and soldier on".  We survived on Cepacol and Motrin (AKA Infantry Smarties), lathered on the A-535, wrapped ourselves in Tensor bandages and went back to the field.  All for fear of the "career-limiting" TCat which almost always resulted in missed tours, missed training, missed promotions and the stigma of being a "slacker".

Now, we're all busted up and many are not up to enduring retirement.  Had we been able to slow down a bit, with the system's blessing, and heal properly the CAF might've gotten more useful years out of us.

This is a great policy change, just 20 years too late.


----------

